# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Meet and Greet

## pieth

Salam om & tante semua,



Dengan ini kami bermaksud mengundang dan berharap kehadiran om/tante semua untuk acara Meet and Greet forum KOI-s sbb 

Waktu & tempat : Sabtu, 5 Oktober 2019 pk 10.00-selesai WIB @ Puri Asih , Kebagusan , Jakarta Selatan
Agenda : 
1. Pengangkatan 3 Juri KOI-S 
2. Pembagian dan pengundian Keeping Contest Karashi Latinos
3. Open Sale dan lelang anakan LBFF lebak bulus dan LBFF bintaro

Peserta : SEMUA member, administrator, pengurus, anggota, newbie, senior, sedulur2 forum KOI-s tercinta. Yang belum kenal bisa berkenalan, yang sudah kenal semakin akrab.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Siap join, Om

----------


## pieth

> Siap join, Om


Siap laksanakan pak presiden

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Ijin hadir om. Btw boleh minta kontak person untuk pic nya? Terima kasih

----------


## pieth

> Ijin hadir om. Btw boleh minta kontak person untuk pic nya? Terima kasih


Bisa WA ke 087868882200 dengan saya om

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

> Bisa WA ke 087868882200 dengan saya om


Terima kasih Om Pieth.

----------


## avidsaja

sedihnya ga bisa ikutan,,  :Hurt:

----------


## LDJ

Siapp join *♂️

----------


## bennett

놀다 바카라  지금 온라인으로 라이브하고 놀라운 보너스를 받으세요

----------

